# Eager,Friendly CPC-A looking for PT to FT work in Balimore city/county Area!



## melissakiss8312@gmail.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Melissa Kiss  CPC-A
Essex, Maryland 21221
443-469-5329
mkiss@mdmercy.com
melissakiss8312@gmail.com

Objective:

 To obtain a long term full time position with a company, where I am able to utilize my skills as a professional medical coder. 





5/7/2007-Present	Mercy Medical Center -AR Specialist

•	Responsible for the performance of timely, accurate and appropriate responses to phone inquires from members, providers, insurance plans and or concerned parties, documenting accounts and to manage accurately any correspondence received concerning the disposition of the claims for the hospital I represent.  This includes documentation and management of files, CPT and ICD-9 coding for accuracy, legality, and reimbursement, research of denied, rejected, and improperly paid claims.  Reviews and analyzes various reports, including AR analysis and productivity reports and reviews with Manager.  Meets with payer representative for review reimbursement issues on at least quarterly basis. Knowledge of ICD-9 and CPT coding and guidelines Knowledge of  medical auditing for accurate coding. . 
•	Also responsible for serving as a team member of a receivables processing unit for multiple entities and establish relationships at all facilities familiar with each institution’s computer environment and payer contracts. 
•	 Providing superior services of accounting principles that directly impact the account receivables. Assist with training of new hire and existing staff to insure proper collection and other required procedures within the accounting department.  


8/24/2006-04/2007 Civic Development Group -Call Center Administrator

•	Responsible for recording each employee’s time and quota’s using excel to prepare all documents of quota’s and payroll for submission to Head Corporate Office. 
•	Data entry, authority function for termination and suspension of employee’s not meeting the daily quota and attendance. 
•	Dating employee’s files, attending floor managers needs as requested. Preparation of excel spread sheets, basic Microsoft outlook, keystrokes 40 wpm, number strokes 60, basic file data entry and other general office duties required by Director and Managers within the department.				

6/28/2004-12/31/2005	Genesis Health Care	Cromwell Center -Activity Assistance                

•	Responsible for daily activity and recreational therapy with the elderly of the dementia/althymers unit.  Daily communication and planning and coordinating of information flow within the dementia/althymers unit.  Conducting weekly activity and recreational therapy project for the patients aboard within the units.
•	Updated family members and management with the assigned activity that was given for the units.  Helping patients to remember and to maintain a routine on a day to day basis, remenice & performance to keep active as their minds are.  Also performed other responsibility assigned by department manager and supervisor.  
•	Planned the daily activity and recreational therapy on Microsoft word and submitted to management for approval.   Perform variety administrative duties. Transporting patient to and from daily activity’s, rooms & dinning area.  Also, perform other responsibilities provided by the department manager-supervisor.


          Summary of Experience: 
•	Over 4 years of Healthcare experience providing solutions to maintain accurate and timely submission of claims, working with other financial teams, providing initiative, efficiency and correct any problems occurred so that all parties and customers expectations are met. Excel-Spread Sheeting, Microsoft Outlook Data Entry-40 WPM, 11,100 KPH 


•	Education:
•	Coding Academy of America    8/2011-12/2011 SHARLENE SCOTT 
•	CPC-Certified Professional Coder
•	AAPC Member since 2011
•	Overlea High School 2001 Diploma

***REFERENCES UPON REQUEST***


----------



## AMANDACPC (Jan 13, 2012)

I'll help you out


----------



## melissakiss8312@gmail.com (Jan 13, 2012)

thank you manda!!!!


----------



## kellycoles718@gmail.com (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Melissa,
Check out UMMC website. I know they have some openings available right now for a few different coders.  In particular there is an opening for a Pathology coder and they are accepting CPC-A credentials.  Here is the link;
http://www.upi.umaryland.edu/hr/joblistframe.asp


----------

